# Tristar Raptor 20



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

After reading some post in the waterfowl section with some hunters using a 20g. instead of 12g. I've been looking at trying it out. I saw the Tristar Raptor in a 20g and 26" barrel. Does anyone have one and how has it performed and the pro/cons from your opinion. 


I'm not wanting to dump a ton of money into a shotgun that I may not like and give to one of my grandkids latter. This Tristar is priced at $400 and it looks kinda nice.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought one for my daughter 4 years ago. It has been used for waterfowl and shooting clays. It's been lightly used, maybe 400 shells through it. It's been a reliable gun and shoots light dove loads and heavy duck loads without cycling issues. It's gas operated, so cleaning is important. It's a pound heavier than my Weatherby SA-08 and Franchi Affinity.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Fowlmouth said:


> I bought one for my daughter 4 years ago. It has been used for waterfowl and shooting clays. It's been lightly used, maybe 400 shells through it. It's been a reliable gun and shoots light dove loads and heavy duck loads without cycling issues. It's gas operated, so cleaning is important. It's a pound heavier than my Weatherby SA-08 and Franchi Affinity.


+1


----------

